# Cigars in Antigua, Guatemala



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm headed to Antigua, Guatemala during Christmas. Does anyone know if there is a cigar shop there, or should I bring my own stash?

The Doc


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> I'm headed to Antigua, Guatemala during Christmas. Does anyone know if there is a cigar shop there, or should I bring my own stash?
> 
> The Doc


Enjoy the trip! I was there back in '78. Course when I was 8 I had no desire to smoke a cigar. Unless things have changed a bit though, I don't know that they would have a cigar shop per se. Might be able to find a tienda that sells some smokes on the side. How long you gonna be there?


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm gonna be there two weeks. Mostly in Antigua, but I might get around a bit. If I was going further south (i.e., Honduras), I know exactly where I'd go to get cigars: Camp Camacho in Danli, of course.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> I'm headed to Antigua, Guatemala during Christmas. Does anyone know if there is a cigar shop there, or should I bring my own stash?
> 
> The Doc


There are cigar shops on Antigua, but there is no La Casa del Habano... so unless you know what you're doing re: Cubans, I'd pass. As in any resort destination, you'll pay tourist prices as well. There is a LCDH in Guatemala in Guatemala City:

Address : Marriot Hotel Guatemala City, 7ma Avenida 15-45, Zona 9
Phone : (502) 23 39 7777
EMail : [email protected]

I'd bring your own.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, I was in Antigua this summer. Awesome city, you will have a wonderful time. It is amazingly beautiful. As for cigars, I bought fakes while there because I did not know what I was doing :c I didn't even know that the box was supposed to have any sort of seal or anything, which it did not. That was at one of the tiendas that sold lots of other stuff, and a tiny little cigar stand on the counter. Now that I have learned a little here, I would not buy from there, but I didn't know a damn thing.

There was a wine and cigar shop that sounded decent. My friend went there, and the guy actually talked him out of buying Cubans and into buying some NC sticks, as they were cheaper, and less trouble coming back through customs (my friend was buying for a family member, he did not smoke cigars). The fact that they took the time to talk to him and recomend the best option, tells me that they would probably sell legitimate ISOMs, and I know they sell legit NCs.

Directions: Find the big yellow arch going across one of the streets. From underneath that arch, walk towards the big volcano. A couple of blocks down on the right, there will be a wine shop. That is it. Sorry I don't know street names, but they don't help you much in Antigua. PM if you want any more details. Have a great trip. :w


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Moki,

I'll be in Guatemala City on weekends, so I will check this place out.

The Doc


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks dannyboy,

I will find the wine shop, I here Antigua isn't that big. Plus, I'm pretty resourceful when it comes to stogies.

The Doc


----------

